# What surgeries did Salludon get



## Mr.cope (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m tired of seeing fags on reddit using him as an example of mewing


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 15, 2020)

Genioplasty


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 15, 2020)

Nothing. No surgeries. He’s a guy living in Pakistan with little money mogging the fuck out of all tryhards in this forum naturally.


----------



## ShredPill (Jan 15, 2020)

He Just visited gandy bro


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Nothing. No surgeries. He’s a guy living in Pakistan with little money mogging the fuck out of all tryhards in this forum naturally.


I bet he was of noble heritage within the region.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 15, 2020)

Low bf and squint can do wonders


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 15, 2020)

From the way ascended it looks like he got 5-7+ procedures done so I’m leaning towards Mewing tbh. All of these would cost him around 20-25K even in the country he lives in 

Sliding Genio
Fat grafting hooded eyes
Brow ridge implant
Wrap around jaw


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

He had god tier eye area to begin with so people shouldnt take inspiration from him imo


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 15, 2020)

DHT gel every night


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 15, 2020)

Wraparound Gandy implant


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> He had god tier eye area to begin with so people shouldnt take inspiration from him imo


God tier eye area


----------



## didntreadlol (Jan 15, 2020)

rhino


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> God tier eye area


Yeah he had good shape, good pfl, ipd. 
All he needed was fixing bulging lower eyelid and get fat grafts


----------



## Titbot (Jan 15, 2020)

Here we go again


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah he had good shape, good pfl, ipd.
> All he needed was fixing bulging lower eyelid and get fat grafts


The bulging lower eyelid doesn't look that bad, it can be a halo for some.


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah he had good shape, good pfl, ipd.
> All he needed was fixing bulging lower eyelid and get fat grafts


Then that’s some life fuel for me, we have similar eyeshapes and PFL along with IPD. Just that it’s sunken and hollow. I want to push my maxilla forward with a face mask that is anchored to the bone instead of getting fat grafts, that’s like confirmed Mewing if it’s bone borne


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Then that’s some life fuel for me, we have similar eyeshapes and PFL along with IPD. Just that it’s sunken and hollow. I want to push my maxilla forward with a face mask that is anchored to the bone instead of getting fat grafts, that’s like confirmed Mewing if it’s bone borne


Same here. I need only almond eye surgery for better pct (i got already pct but better one will make huge difference) and fat graft to have top tier eye area. 


AleksVs said:


> The bulging lower eyelid doesn't look that bad, it can be a halo for some.


In my case it failos me


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Same here. I need only almond eye surgery for better pct (i got already pct but better one will make huge difference) and fat graft to have top tier eye area.
> 
> In my case it failos me


I wouldn't get almond eye surgery if you already have PCT, slight PCT is the most you want. It looks gay if you increase it anymore than that.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I wouldn't get almond eye surgery if you already have PCT, slight PCT is the most you want. It looks gay if you increase it anymore than that.


I got great medial canthus. Better PCT will give me something like that


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I got great medial canthus. Better PCT will give me something like that
> View attachment 229577


He'd look better with it slightly lowered, it looks like too much.


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> He'd look better with it slightly lowered, it looks like too much.


Still top tier, it will look good on me since i have friendly good mouth shape so it will be balanced. Eye area is king.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I wouldn't get almond eye surgery if you already have PCT, slight PCT is the most you want. It looks gay if you increase it anymore than that.


Almond eye surgery doesn’t increase your PCT. It’s only done if you have already negative PCT


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 15, 2020)

Just another lifefuel and motivation thread for hardcore ascenders


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Salludon looks fantastic in the after. Too bad we’ll never 100% know the real story.

Mew or Surgery?


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Almond eye surgery doesn’t increase your PCT. It’s only done if you have already negative PCT


Whatever, its still easy to change tilt of eyes.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 15, 2020)

1.000 showers


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Jan 15, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Still top tier, it will look good on me since i have friendly good mouth shape so it will be balanced. Eye area is king.


Be careful with it though, no telling how much you can fuck it up.





Although, this looks okay I guess, but imagine aging with it.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Be careful with it though, no telling how much you can fuck it up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 229580
> Although, this looks okay I guess, but imagine aging with it.


Is that Salludon. Wow I guess he went to Taban to get even more PCT on his eyes and Taban accidentally left a scar. Bet he’ll deny and say he just mewed more


----------



## Kingkellz (Jan 15, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> Wraparound Gandy implant


Gandy jaw is average
Nothing special at all
His mandible is long with projected chin 
But from front his jaw is shit imo


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Real talk the thing that puts Salludons results into question is his chin. It got an insane amount of forward growth, the kind you usually only see in mewing cases of children or pre-teens (maybe 14-16 year olds at the latest).

His facial hair on his chin is shorter in the after, just let that soak in and then realize he says he got this from mewing. Even if you rotated the before to get them at the same angle the amount of chin projection in the after is crazy.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Real talk the thing that puts Salludons results into question is his chin. It got an insane amount of forward growth, the kind you usually only see in mewing cases of children or pre-teens (maybe 14-16 year olds at the latest).
> 
> His facial hair on his chin is shorter in the after, just let that soak in and then realize he says he got this from mewing. Even if you rotated the before to get them at the same angle the amount of chin projection in the after is crazy.
> View attachment 229594


Look at the angle of the brow ridge that interesting


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Real talk the thing that puts Salludons results into question is his chin. It got an insane amount of forward growth, the kind you usually only see in mewing cases of children or pre-teens (maybe 14-16 year olds at the latest).
> 
> His facial hair on his chin is shorter in the after, just let that soak in and then realize he says he got this from mewing. Even if you rotated the before to get them at the same angle the amount of chin projection in the after is crazy.
> View attachment 229594


He could have simply moved his chin back in the before or jutted it out more in the after.


Titbot said:


> Look at the angle of the brow ridge that interesting


Brow ridge is the same. His eyebrow shape is different so he eyebrow maxxed


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 15, 2020)

JFL at the retards claiming he got no procedures.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> He could have simply moved his chin back in the before or jutted it out more in the after.
> 
> Brow ridge is the same. His eyebrow shape is different so he eyebrow maxxed


It looks more projected in the after


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> He could have simply moved his chin back in the before or jutted it out more in the after.
> 
> Brow ridge is the same. His eyebrow shape is different so he eyebrow maxxed


Jutting doesn’t make your chin longer


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> He could have simply moved his chin back in the before or jutted it out more in the after.


Based on his gonial angle I doubt he jutted in the after. Also in his side profile before and after there’s the same drastic increase in chin projection.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 15, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> JFL at the retards claiming he got no procedures.


Life is about cheating


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 15, 2020)

Titbot said:


> It looks more projected in the after


Because there’s less facial hair hiding the chin


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Because there’s less facial hair hiding the chin


More Facial hair mimics more projection lmao are you joking? When I have a long enough beard I can easily mold it to give me a god like lower third


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> More Facial hair mimics more projection lmao are you joking? When I have a long enough beard I can easily mold it to give me a god like lower third


More facial hair gives you a better jawline prominence but not more projection. Look at the bushy hair hiding his projection of the chin on the before.


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> More facial hair gives you a better jawline prominence but not more projection. Look at the bushy hair hiding his projection of the chin on the before.


Not true if your facial hair has adequate coverage and density. 

And Okay, if you look at his chin under the bushy hair (which you said you can distinguish), it’s obvious there’s not as much projection compared to afterward.

Starting to believe you’re either a big mewing fan or Salludon’s alt ngl


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 15, 2020)

It's so obvious he got surgery. Will never understand how someone can claim he just mewed


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 15, 2020)

He got modified lefort 4 and gandy eye implants 

Said it 

Sorry salludon I had to tell them


----------



## CristianT (Jan 15, 2020)

Can le fort I + bsso change the eye area?


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 15, 2020)

He didnt get any surgery just softmaxxes according to him


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

BigChinHispanic said:


> He didnt get any surgery just softmaxxes according to him


“according to him”


----------



## needsolution (Jan 15, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> “according to him”


Imagine getting Lefort 3 as softmaxx


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> God tier eye area


he certainly did:

Rhinoplasty
Chin implant or osteotomy
Jaw angle implants
Upper eyelid fat grafting


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 15, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Nothing. No surgeries. He’s a guy living in Pakistan with little money mogging the fuck out of all tryhards in this forum naturally.











proof that Salludon is a liar


Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth. what is orthognatic surgery? orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side...




looksmax.org


----------



## Golden Glass (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> proof that Salludon is a liar
> 
> 
> Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth. what is orthognatic surgery? orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side...
> ...


Honestly his chin before and after from profile is the most damning point against his transformation being natural. He has so much more MASS on his chin, looks like it got physical trauma and swelled up lmfao


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 15, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> proof that Salludon is a liar
> 
> 
> Salludon claims to have improved his side profile with hard mewing. When I was bluepilled I used to believe him, but after increasing my knowledge in mandible, maxilla and chin bones, I realized the truth. what is orthognatic surgery? orthognatic surgery is a surgery able to change your side...
> ...


Damn that’s sick tbh lol. Giving all these ugly redditcels false hope by thinking they’re going to be male models by tongue fucking their palate


----------



## softLoverr (Jan 15, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> View attachment 229542
> 
> rhino


You realize your nose shape is mostly affected by your maxilla position right? That's a standard improvement for some1 who moves his maxilla forward , and he did.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 15, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> God tier eye area


he looks softmaxxed+frauding+chin implant


----------



## IndianJock (Jan 15, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> I’m tired of seeing fags on reddit using him as an example of mewing


Butthole and dick surgery


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 28, 2020)

Idk


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 28, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Idk


2 showers


----------



## Schönling (Feb 13, 2022)

any update?


----------



## registormz (Feb 13, 2022)

mewing is cope, but hard mewing works, and thats what he did
the results i had with hard mewing (feeling pressure 8hr a day in ur neck every days) were similar


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 13, 2022)

registormz said:


> mewing is cope, but hard mewing works, and thats what he did
> the results i had with hard mewing (feeling pressure 8hr a day in ur neck every days) were similar


Hard mewing = fillers


----------



## registormz (Feb 13, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Hard mewing = fillers


no it really works if ure putting the maximum pressure to the point where u get tired after 1 min of doing it (remember u do it 8hr a day everyday and your bones move like 1mm each week)
salludon's face now is the face he should've always had if he didnt mouth breath, he is just gifted
it's like saying sean o pry/barrett did surgery cuz they looks like this
you just have to think that : if someone can go from normal to recessed, why wouldn't he be able to go from recessed to normal? people don't do surgery to become recessed (which make their entire skull move), they just mouthbreath while growing and thats it


----------



## garfyld (Feb 16, 2022)

registormz said:


> no it really works if ure putting the maximum pressure to the point where u get tired after 1 min of doing it (remember u do it 8hr a day everyday and your bones move like 1mm each week)
> salludon's face now is the face he should've always had if he didnt mouth breath, he is just gifted
> it's like saying sean o pry/barrett did surgery cuz they looks like this
> you just have to think that : if someone can go from normal to recessed, why wouldn't he be able to go from recessed to normal? people don't do surgery to become recessed (which make their entire skull move), they just mouthbreath while growing and thats it


Does it work for reducing midface length


----------



## registormz (Feb 16, 2022)

garfyld said:


> Does it work for reducing midface length


yea as long as your midface is long because you're recessed and not because of genetics
if this is your normal face with a developped maxilla it won't do anything


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 1, 2022)

GetThatBread said:


> God tier eye area


is that him before and after in the first pic? what surgeries did mf do to achieve these eyes


----------

